# Chemistry, Owner surrender



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

We have another boy that AMA is going to help find a home for. Our wonderful Bron is helping us and the owner to get this boy placed.
This boy was left tied to a post at a police station, abandoned. The lady that has him now was walking by and inquired at the police staion, why he was being left tied outside. They told her he would have to spend the night out there since Animal control couldnt take him till morning. So she ask to take him and took him home and got him cleaned up and put some weight on his skinny body. She has had him for 10 wks now and is no longer able to keep him in her appartment or be evicted. So I was contacted and Bron took it from there. He is a darling boy and should be easy to find a great home for, fast. The gal that has him is fostering until the adopting home is found, so he doesnt have to make so many changes.
His name is Chemistry and he is approx. 7-8 months old.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh, he is precious!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

What kind of person could abandon that little face? Grrrrrrrr.....


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh he is so cute! I'm sure he will find a new wonderful forever home soon!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh that is just terrible! I am so glad that this wonderful Angel came into his life when he needed her. I bet a loving forever home will happen in no time. He is an absolute beauty.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

There are those in the human race that are a sorry lot. Shame on the original owner. He/she should be tied to a post and abandoned. I hope this little guy finds a home soon. He is just too cute!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I could never judge anyone who has to give up a fluff as long as they do it humanely. Anything can happen to any of us at any time. I pray to God that I will never have to make such a horrific decision.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I place more judgment on the police station for saying they couldn't take him in for the night - he could have securely been held in lock-up. At least the previous owner took him to the station and didn't just dump him outside somewhere.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh that poor baby. Oh gosh.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Just makes me sad and mad all at once!!! Ugh! But you know if that's the kinda person he was with to live him tied up outside not even find somewhere for him to go on their own then it's just better bc he will now have a wonderful home! He is soooooooooo cute!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I wish I lived closer. I would take this boy in a heartbeat. He is so precious!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:amen:


lynda said:


> I could never judge anyone who has to give up a fluff as long as they do it humanely. Anything can happen to any of us at any time. I pray to God that I will never have to make such a horrific decision.


:goodpost::amen:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'd take him too, but I'm clear in Ohio. He is a sweetie!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

He is sooo cute! Why would someone do that? I'm sure he will find a home quick, o could resist that face?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I agree with Erin. The police station could have taken some measures to get him out of the elements. Shame on them. I'm betting the owner left him there thinking they would help him. I'm so glad he's safe now and will soon have a good home.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Cosy said:


> I agree with Erin. The police station could have taken some measures to get him out of the elements. Shame on them. I'm betting the owner left him there thinking they would help him. I'm so glad he's safe now and will soon have a good home.


I agree that was probably the thought. He's adorable and young -- so hopefully he'll find his furever home very soon.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I place more judgment on the police station for saying they couldn't take him in for the night - he could have securely been held in lock-up. At least the previous owner took him to the station and didn't just dump him outside somewhere.





Lacie's Mom said:


> I agree that was probably the thought. He's adorable and young -- so hopefully he'll find his furever home very soon.





Cosy said:


> I agree with Erin. The police station could have taken some measures to get him out of the elements. Shame on them. I'm betting the owner left him there thinking they would help him. I'm so glad he's safe now and will soon have a good home.


I'm in agreement with Erin, Brit, and Lynn. 

And, this little guy is so adorable that I am sure he will be blessed with a happy forever home soon.


----------



## BeautyBoy (Oct 11, 2011)

Oh he has the most gorgeous face. He won't have a problem being re-homed I'm sure. What makes people do this to their animals? Why tie it outside? He could of been attacked by another dog. Like they say in Yorkshire ' There is nowt as queer as folk' He has the most precious name. x x


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Poor baby. I'm sure he will find a place soon - he's sooooo cute!


----------

